# Oat milk



## Vicsetter (Sep 18, 2012)

Having recently found oat milk (Oatly and others ) in the shops (Morrisons had it on special at ?1 per litre), I am trying it out as a low cal, low fat shake.  I am currently experimenting in producing my own oat milk from Oat Groats bought on line (50gram will produce a litre and it ?12 for 5kg (inc postage) so it's pretty cheap).  The question is : how many carbs in a home made version? (Oatly is 6.5g per 100ml).
If you haven't tried it, it's gluten and dairy free and doesn't taste rubbish like soy milk (tastes a bit like skimmed milk).


----------



## Andrew (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been trying the alternatives f  or months, and will agree that the oatley seems to be the best, my wife say?s that it leaves a bitter after taste ? which I have not noticed. I have not thought of making it though,


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 1, 2012)

Just finished off my first 2ltr batch of home made oat milk: recipe:
soak half cup of oat groats in water.  drain and simmer in 500ml of water for about 45 minutes.  If your blender can take it, blend at high speed and then drain into container.  You can use the drained residue in cooking (cakes, bread etc).  Add 1.5ltr cold water and store in fridge.

I am having 200ml oat milk (shaken up and then blended with half a banana and some frozen fruit (strawberries and blueberries) from sainsburys.  Makes a lovely smoothie and doesn't seem to affect my BG much.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 1, 2012)

I will have to try that.  When i was a kid i used to drink cows milk for england.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> I will have to try that.  When i was a kid i used to drink cows milk for england.



They had some bizarre international sports back then!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 1, 2012)

My mother couldnt get the carbs into me. Was on 50g per meal in the 1960s & still dont like sweet things


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi I will be looking for lots of gluten free products now, so I will try and find it in Morrisons tomorrow.


----------



## Albert (Nov 7, 2012)

Oat milk is the powerful energy drink that provides us great strength. It is good to drink oat milk daily because it prevents us from many diseases and infections.


----------



## ypauly (Nov 7, 2012)

I might try this, it does sound good.


----------

